# Registration name for Lucky?



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

We are thinking about naming our soon to be female golden Lucky.

Let's hear some creative registration names that have to go with Lucky from you guys.

Must start with Dichi or Dichi's.

Thanks.

*Dam: *Dichi's Living Legend "Shelby"

*Sire:* Dichi Slower Traffic Keep Right "Race"


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is there any litter theme?
I know you've said before, but I cant remember what are the sire/dam names?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dichi's Lucky Star
Dichi's Luck Be A Lady
Dichi's Lucky Day
Dichi's Four Leaf Clover
Dichi's Lucky Charm


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Is there any litter theme?
> I know you've said before, but I cant remember what are the sire/dam names?


Currently I am not aware of a theme but I have just contacted Dick and Chris to find out. 

*Dam: *Dichi's Living Legend "Shelby"

*Sire:* Dichi Slower Traffic Keep Right "Race"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dichi's Striking it Rich, Lucky


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dichi’s Four Leaf Clover
Dichi’s Shooting Star
Dichi’s Fingers Crossed
Dichi’s Quick Kiss For Luck
Dichi’s Good Luck Charm
Dichi’s Living the Good Life


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you play sports?
Lord knows baseball players have TONS of good luck rituals...

Dichi's My Lucky Drawers
Dichi's Touch the Plate
Dichi's Orange Gatorade


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

So far I like 'Dichi's Living The Good Life' the most!

Thank you everyone for the names.


----------

